
Product Hunt wants to help you ship your product with its new product Ship - rrhoover
https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/14/product-hunt-wants-to-help-you-ship-your-product-with-its-new-product-ship/
======
artur_makly
the feature they really should provide are pre-matched-first-adopter users.
THAT is valuable. the rest is just a spackling of existing services.

~~~
rrhoover
Love the idea of connecting makers with specific beta testers that match their
target audience. We're exploring this as well.

Re: "spackling of existing services", you're right. We saw so many people
piecing various services together (Mailchimp, Typeform, homemade landing
pages, etc.) and see an opportunity to simplify and connect all these things
together so that makers can focus more of their time building their product.

